# NFs discuss the SP Temperament! :D



## thedavidhooker (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey everyone!
an ENFP friend & I have made a series of videos in which we discuss various aspects of the Myers-Briggs and in this video we discuss the Idealist perspective on SPs. With these videos, we hope to start a dialog with people and explore these ideas. So feel free to give us suggestions, feedback and leave questions that we'll answer in future videos!

Enjoy!

Dave.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Keep in mind that ISXPs will not fall completely into the SP mold, because Se is only secondary for them. 

And what are your thoughts about ISTPs? My other SP brethren were discussed, but not even an honorable mention for the coolest of the SPs?? :wink:


----------



## letsride (Dec 22, 2009)

I really enjoyed your video, you guys are so funny!:laughing:

You seem to have a pretty good grasp on the general idea of SPs. I could relate to a lot of what you mentioned. . . especially the buzzkill part. I feed off of the energy and mood in the room, so if someone is down, it just makes me feel bad too.

I think madhatter's right, there's a bit of a difference between ISXPs and ESXPs. I think I'm a lot less spontaneous than the ESXPs that I know.


----------



## thedavidhooker (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks guys! Really excited to hear that you enjoyed it! 

As for ISTP's, I'm actually really good friends with one! I must admit that ISXP's are, indeed, less spontaneousness (but still party as hard :wink. Unfortunately, I didn't mention him video. Mike & I don't really have a script of anything, so it's mostly whatever comes to mind, but I'll make sure we mention him in our next batch of videos!


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Mention ISFP's more.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

Your friend Mike reminds me so much of my old teacher.
He even looks like him, although Mike's resting face seems a bit more stern than his.
Said teacher was also one of my best friends growing up. Perhaps he was an NF too. 

Anyhow, great video :happy:
I liked the part about the ESTP girl who just went across the country on a whim. Sounds like something I'd do.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Your volume was better this time.


----------



## little wanderer (Mar 3, 2011)

I totally loved your video, I have a couple friends that are SP's and this really helped me understand them

-- I mean I'm used to being the one that doesnt think things through, and is too whimsical (as an ENFP)

-- but my goodness SP's can put me to shame in that department! lol and I never really realized why they never changed (even 
if they want to/try to) a behavior that hurts their S.O. 

-- I have cleaned up more SP/NF--bf/gf messes than I care to count.. and I have to say I think this will help me fix the next one a lot faster time! So thanx!!


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

Loved the video..you would have been better off with a female version of me, I never go out clubbing, I'm not into that - way too lazy. :tongue:


----------



## INFJoshua (May 16, 2012)

i find isfps very different from the others. i used to think they belonged with us in the nfs but that's not really true. they just seem so good at fantasizing with me or empathizing with me. i really like them:blushed:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

INFJoshua said:


> i find isfps very different from the others. i used to think they belonged with us in the nfs but that's not really true. they just seem so good at fantasizing with me or empathizing with me. i really like them:blushed:


I know. We're pretty awesome.


----------



## INFJoshua (May 16, 2012)

firedell said:


> I know. We're pretty awesome.


totally:wink:


----------



## mn_shore (Jul 19, 2012)

I like what you guys discussed with generosity! I never thought of it before, but very true!


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

My Gosh. 
Dave from NFGeeks is here on PerC? :shocked:
Thank you for posting this on here! roud:


----------

